# Dr. Bob's "Does God Love Everyone?" question



## moselle (Dec 15, 2008)

I listened to this the other day and have a question about God's wrath. While he did mention that God said he hates Esau, the rest of the passages only said that God was pouring out his wrath on various people/groups, but didn't actually say that God hates these people. Can God not pour out wrath on those he loves? My untheologically trained mind is thinking that God loves all his creation in a general sense, but shows his particular love in saving the elect, and pours out his wrath on "those prepared for destruction"? Scripturally, is this the same as hating?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 15, 2008)

> (Psa 11:4) The LORD is in his holy temple, the LORD'S throne is in heaven: his eyes behold, his eyelids try, the children of men.
> 
> (Psa 11:5) *The LORD trieth the righteous: but the wicked and him that loveth violence his soul hateth.*
> 
> ...



It goes like this....



> (Pro 13:24) He that spareth his rod hateth his son: but he that loveth him chasteneth him betimes.


----------



## Theognome (Dec 15, 2008)

There are a number of scriptures that speak of actions/heartsets that the Lord hates, as well as peoples which as a whole demonstrate wicked traits. Proverbs 6:16-19, Jeremiah 44:4 Isaiah 61:8 and Amos 5:10 are a few such examples. 

Theognome


----------



## moselle (Dec 16, 2008)

*Thank you all...*

These are excellent passages. I'm sure Dr. Bob may be offensive to some, but I was very impressed with his lesson. Looking forward to listening to more.


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 16, 2008)

I've posted this caution before. It's meant to help us to understand God's hatred. Wrath is just a nicer way of saying it.



> It would probably help in this discussion if you would stop and define what you mean by hate, especially when applying to the divine pathos.
> 
> For example, we may speak of love as a tremendous longing in our guts that we must be with another because they complete us. This is movie love.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheFleshProfitethNothing (Dec 16, 2008)

Wrath actually means Destoying with Revenge in mind. Does God wish to bestow a Vengence upon His Elect? No. Is this a Common Grace discussion?


----------

